# Help with 4 wheeler, please.



## jeeptastic (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a 1996 Polaris Sportsman 500. It has been running great and then one day I am riding and I give it full throttle and it starts bogging down. What could be wrong with it? 

I would like to try and fix it myself instead of spending a ton of money on it. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## JR (Jun 14, 2006)

More than likely the belt... If the engine 'revs' up, but it doesn't move, that's it!  I've been around two polaris's (?) that burnt their belts up right in front of me... The engine would rev-up, and seem like its bogging down, all at the same time, but would NOT move an inch... How to check to see if it is that?  Not real sure, but I think they have a 'belt-cover' that you can remove easily and see if the belt has been 'worn smooth' on the inside (should have 'teeth' that catch in the gears)... Not sure if that helps!


----------



## marathon (Jun 14, 2006)

Try the simple things first: air filter, fuel filter, trash in fuel tank, fuel cut-off for reserve fuel.


----------



## JR (Jun 14, 2006)

marathon said:
			
		

> Try the simple things first: air filter, fuel filter, trash in fuel tank, fuel cut-off for reserve fuel.




Good point, though I was under the impression, the engine would idle, though the 4-wheeler wouldn't move....

Which is it Jeep?  Does the engine run, but once you give it gas, will it 'bog down' and not move?  OR does it not even idle good?


----------



## PHIL M (Jun 14, 2006)

mine does the exact same thing sometimes, I believe it is water in the gas.


----------



## JR (Jun 14, 2006)

PHIL M said:
			
		

> mine does the exact same thing sometimes, I believe it is water in the gas.



Might be... Both of the ones I mentioned about burning the belt up, had to do with water.... As in trying to follow a Honda through 'seat-deep' water in a mud hole!  Was amusing to watch!


----------



## PHIL M (Jun 14, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:
			
		

> Might be... Both of the ones I mentioned about burning the belt up, had to do with water.... As in trying to follow a Honda through 'seat-deep' water in a mud hole!  Was amusing to watch!


The way I know, is one day a Honda was TRYING to follow my polaris through handle bar deep water! (keyword trying) !


----------



## JR (Jun 14, 2006)

I hear ya Phil!  Where do you ride?  We have a 3600 ac. lease in Dublin, and normally get together 1-2 times a year, for a nice 4-wheelin weekend... And nearly all makes are represented, but the past two years, the hondas have been dominate in our adventures, but I think it could have more to do with the drivers, than the equipment!


----------



## PHIL M (Jun 14, 2006)

I hunted the old wilkinson beaverdam track for years. that place would put any atv to the test. we would seal the belt box good, and seal off the seams, and air vent around the gas tank. I made videos of us going through swamps that where well over waist deep. I have owned Hondas, and yamahas, but I really like the polaris, but I does cost dearly if you ever have to buy parts for them.


----------



## JR (Jun 14, 2006)

Yea, they are expensive... I like the power/acceleration and ground clearance of a Polaris, but like the durability and easy of working on my Honda....

Yea, for the past 4 years, we've videoed and then made dvd movies of our rides/hog hunts, and its turned out good... We have a powerline that runs through the property, that you can ride a 1/2 mile or more in nothing but seat/handlebar deep mud/water!!! There are a couple of places on the property, in the swamp especially, that the biggest 4-wheeler in our group, (Honda 450 Foreman, 3-inch lift, 29.5" Highlifter Tires, and snorkel kit) can't even make it through!  Fun times though!!

Sorry, Jeep, Phil and I have kinda gotten off the subject here, sounds like Phil may know better than I, lets us know the situation or current running condition of your polaris.


----------



## jeeptastic (Jun 14, 2006)

It's alright you thread pirates....

It starts up fine, idles, rides around slowly then when you give it gas it bogs down

My father-in-law thinks it is water in the gas s o I am going to drain the gas and put in some new. Also, I am going to take off the air filter and spray in some carborator cleaner and try and clean out the jets. 

Maybe that will work. 

I agree about the ease of a Honda, my father-in-law has one and has never had any problems with it. I think when you add in the belts and all, there are just too many things that can go wrong.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 14, 2006)

When you put the new gas in put Stabil in there too. It also cleans the jets as run.
How long had it sat before you rode it??
My boat did the same thing until I sprayed the carbs and keep Stabil in there.
Good luck.


----------



## JR (Jun 14, 2006)

SimpleMan said:
			
		

> When you put the new gas in put Stabil in there too. It also cleans the jets as run.
> How long had it sat before you rode it??
> My boat did the same thing until I sprayed the carbs and keep Stabil in there.
> Good luck.



Stabil is GREAT!!! IF it is the gas!  A way to help any extra moisture no collect in the gas, or if it does, burns 'extra hot' to evaporate it!

Yea, Polaris has their advantages, but the belt drive has always been suspect in my view... The shaft or gear-driven atv's seem more reliable, BUT, it the shaft/gears break/wear out, look out, the cost is exponitially more than a $50 belt!


----------



## red dirt (Jun 14, 2006)

Drain gas first, open the drain tube on the bottom of the carb and drain it all.       Try some fresh gas  and a new plug.  if it is still bogging out, try pulling the bowl from your carb and clean it, possibly some trash in your main jet.


----------



## kettle creek (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't know if this will help, but maybe. I have a 2000 Polaris Trail Blazer. Been running great, then all of a sudden it bogged down, like it ran out of gas. Here's where the fun starts. It wasn't out of gas, but I drained and replaced what was there with fresh. I cleaned the spark plug (which, by the way, had a visible spark and would knock the crap out of you if you touched it), then removed and cleaned the air filter, removed and disassembled, cleaned and re-installed the carbeurator. Thinking maybe a hot wire was grounding out I traced and inspected all of the wires to check for bare spots, then removed the switch assembly on the L side of the bars, cleaned all the contact points, reassembled and replaced it, and nothing helped. More out of curiosity than anything, I replaced the spark plug. Remember, I said it had a spark (visible, and all too painful). Waddaya know! It runs like brand new! I have had probably 2 dozen motorcycles and a couple of four wheelers. I have fouled plugs, but I have never had one "die" before. I have never even heard of this happening. Hope you didn't get too bored, but this will do two things. 1- Give you a short list of possible culprits, and 2- Remind you not to overlook the obvious. Good luck


----------

